# Anyone else have a stinky VT Castings Gas stove?



## Mucknort (Nov 17, 2018)

Our VT Castings Stardance stove is beautiful and throws out great heat, but ever since purchasing it we have experienced a stinky smell every time we burn it that occurs for the first month or 2 each winter. Wondering if we got a lemon or if others have advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2018)

No, you don't have a lemon. What you PROBABLY have is a stove that sat unused for the Summer months...
The upper part of the firebox has gathered a small layer of dust, or possibly dog or cat hair if you have pets. 
That stuff has settled on the heat exchanger & if you don't wipe it clean prior to firing the stove for
the heating season, you're burning it off. That's what you smell. 
It should only take a couple of hours of continuous burning to be completely rid of it, 
but you probably don't burn it that long early in the season & so it'll take you longer.


----------



## wooduser (Nov 17, 2018)

I've never observed Daksy's pet hair experience.  Actually,  I never had any of my customers make this complaint about any stove.

Do you burn candles often,  perhaps?  That can cause soot problems.

Can you describe the smell?


----------



## Mucknort (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for your replies, DAKSY and wood user. We have experienced this smell every year since we purchased the stove. You're right DAKSY that we only burn in the winter months. I had called several VT Castings dealers to ask about the issue and they also thought it was burning the dust collected. After hearing that I always use a shop vac to blow off any dust, but this makes no difference. And it takes weeks (not hours) of burning each year before the smell is reduced. Wooduser, it's almost a chemical type smell, and we don't burn candles. At the point where we don't even want to use the stove! Thanks again!


----------



## wooduser (Nov 18, 2018)

Ummm....

If any of a wide variety of chemicals are in the air,  even in small quantities,  they can produce a kerosene like odor when the gas and air are burned. Painting a room is famous for producing this kind of odor,  but usually it's something that fades out  over a period of days or perhaps weeks.  Something going on for years would be unusual.

If dust were being entrained in that combustion air,  it could be the problem,  pet hair too,  I would expect.

Pretty much any contamination of the combustion air could be the cause of the problem.

I see the odor fades after a couple of months of use of the stove.  Think carefully of any changes that might cause that change.

Any sign of the walls collecting black soot on them?

Kitchen bath or laundry chemicals?  Chemicals related to keeping fish,  perhaps?  I'm reaching....

Any kind of chemicals that might be getting in the combustion air supply?


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 20, 2018)

Mucknort said:


> Our VT Castings Stardance stove is beautiful and throws out great heat, but ever since purchasing it we have experienced a stinky smell every time we burn it that occurs for the first month or 2 each winter. Wondering if we got a lemon or if others have advice. Thanks in advance!


if that stove is unvented it is going to be smelly!!  You have to be very careful of all aersohls..  It will eventually settle down some!!


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 22, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> if that stove is unvented it is going to be smelly!!  You have to be very careful of all aersohls..  It will eventually settle down some!!


as a side note I just took one out i was constantly cleaning it...  There were times it would get real stinky..   Nature of the beast


----------



## wooduser (Nov 22, 2018)

Vermont Castings Stardance stoves are direct vented appliances.

And I disagree that this is something that should be expected or accepted.  At worst it indicates poor venting,  poor combustion and carbon monoxide present in the home.

It's really something that should be inspected by someone who can identify the problem and any safety issues.

The gas utility I used to work for would send out an inspector to check out complaints of gas odors or possible carbon monoxide complaints at no cost and right away.  You might want to see what your utility will do for you.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 23, 2018)

Sir you are wrong you need to study up on Vermont Castings new owners they went to unvented models as well as direct vent!   If you are experiencing strong odors with a dv stove then you have venting problems somewhere I would also check for a gas leak on your connections that can  create a strong smell?  I don't think I have ever witnessed odors coming off a vented gas stove I have been in many homes that used them going back to the 40s.  There is a smell that comes off a gas heater but not anything to deal with in my life experiences...


----------



## wooduser (Nov 23, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> Sir you are wrong you need to study up on Vermont Castings new owners they went to unvented models as well as direct vent!   If you are experiencing strong odors with a dv stove then you have venting problems somewhere I would also check for a gas leak on your connections that can  create a strong smell?  I don't think I have ever witnessed odors coming off a vented gas stove I have been in many homes that used them going back to the 40s.  There is a smell that comes off a gas heater but not anything to deal with in my life experiences...




<<https://downloads.hearthnhome.com/brochures/VMT-1013U_Broc_DV_GasStoves.pdf


Thanks for your invitation to "study up."    I did read through various sales brochures and specifications listed for the "Stardance" stove on lline.

That includes the Vermont Castings product list below,  which describes their Stardance model as being only direct vent:

https://downloads.hearthnhome.com/brochures/VMT-1013U_Broc_DV_GasStoves.pdf


Now it's your turn.  I'd be glad to have you show me that VC makes unvented Stardance stoves.  Haven't been able to find any such animal myself.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 26, 2018)

My friend do a search for Vermont Castings gas stoves you will find they made vented and unvented gas stoves.  You were not clear on what you had not trying to one up you for any reason.  Even Lennox sells an unvented gas stove and fireplace insert they are hard to use and keep up but they fill a need as in some cases it is impossible to get vent pipe put in a house.  The unvented stoves can be up to 98% efficient but a price is paid for that as they put a lot of moisture in a house and you have to open a window or door slightly to get more oxygen in a room!


----------



## sticks (Dec 3, 2018)

Not sure how old your stove is it by chance a catalytic vent free ?


----------



## wooduser (Dec 4, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> if that stove is unvented it is going to be smelly!!  You have to be very careful of all aersohls..  It will eventually settle down some!!


 

I have provided a link documenting that VC Stardance stoves are direct vented.

I would be glad to have you provide a link contradicting that documentation.

Of course it's possible that an earlier model was direct vented,  but I've never heard of a manufacturer conflating direct vented equipment with unvented equipment with the same model name  --- but could be,  I suppose.

I invite you to educate me by providing a link to that documentation.  Sorry,  I can't accept your claim by itself as evidence.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 7, 2018)

wooduser said:


> I have provided a link documenting that VC Stardance stoves are direct vented.
> 
> I would be glad to have you provide a link contradicting that documentation.
> 
> ...


why the big arguements?  Are you a bully?


----------



## wooduser (Dec 7, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> why the big arguements?  Are you a bully?




I have provided you with EVIDENCE,  not opinions.  I invite you to do the same.   Apparently you consider that to be bullying.


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

Apparently the VC dealerships are advertising the stoves as vent free, regardless of what may be in 1 particular VC Catalog.
https://thefireplaceshowcase.com/vermont-castings-gas-stardance-vent-free.htm
https://thefireplaceshowcase.com/pdf/MHSC-11103_VC_Vent_Free_Stoves_VC1208_V4.pdf



wooduser said:


> I have provided you with EVIDENCE,  not opinions.  I invite you to do the same.   Apparently you consider that to be bullying.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you for documenting that VC Radiance stoves can also be unvented equipment.

I learned something new today!


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

Perhaps I missed it but is the stinky stove being run on propane or NG ?   

I had an experience with a "Big Buddy" heater that I was running off a 20lb propane cylinder through a long adapter hose, that the hose seemed to absorb mercaptan out the propane, perhaps since the hose was subject to the full propane vapor pressure ?   It just got worse and worse the longer I used that hose, it positively reeked.   Eventually I disconnected the hose and hung it in the garage and it still stunk 2 years later.

I dont know much about the additive that is put into propane and NG except that there is a dosing station a few miles from my house and that place reeks too any time you drive by it. 

Is it possible that the layout of your gas piping is allowing mercaptan to accumulate somewhere and then you get hit with it when you fire up the stove in winter ?    Especially with a ventless stove, you are super succeptible to any contamination, whether in the room air or the gas supply.   With a direct vent stove you are largely protected from this since neither room air is used, nor are the combustion gasses released into the room.  

Vent free heaters are tempting products, but the more you need to use them, the more one probably is going to dislike them.


----------



## KeithO (Jan 4, 2019)

In doing more research, mercaptan will condense at 32F to a liquid.   It only takes a very small amount to detect, reportedly down to 1 part per billion.  OSHA lists maximum exposure to 10ppm (parts per million).  The dosing rate in NG is not that clear to me but apparently up to 10ppm in Natural gas.  It is apparently flammable, and I dont know what it oxidises to.


----------



## Mightydog (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve got a Vent Free Radiance running on LP.  Bought new in 2000.  Always get a certain “smell” due to unvented combustion.  After issues with the Honeywell valve assembly that has been discontinued with no replacement we decided to go with a new Radiance Direct Vent model.  Just vent up our chimney using a 4” flex pipe.  Have also had an ECOFAN sitting on top which gently directs hot air into the room.  Hope I get as many years with this as the old one.  Issue with the valve is when I turn the knob from pilot to on the pilot would immediately go out.  New thermocouple assembly last month.  At that time it would turn on and burn for approximately 30-45 minutes then go out.  Oh well...19 good years.


----------

